# Hi.... Its me



## Braki (25/7/18)

So... I went AWOL. Been a tough few months and had to struggle with some health issues, which is still ongoing. Life has thrown me with a six badly.

I am still vaping... offcourse. Been making my favorite coffee and chocolate vape. Havent really had time to rebuild tanks. They are in a container with the mods under my desk. Had a bad day when I rewicked them and got one tank spilling all its juice over my desk. Cleaned it and put them all away. Using my Smok X8 and iJust 3 until I have patience for the tanks again.

Hopefully I will have more time for the forum again. @Hooked has kinda kept me updated about whats happening in the valley.

Hope everyone is doing well and vaping big clouds

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 12


----------



## Gizmo (25/7/18)

Nice to have you back. Welcome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (25/7/18)

Braki said:


> So... I went AWOL. Been a tough few months and had to struggle with some health issues, which is still ongoing. Life has thrown me with a six badly.
> 
> I am still vaping... offcourse. Been making my favorite coffee and chocolate vape. Havent really had time to rebuild tanks. They are in a container with the mods under my desk. Had a bad day when I rewicked them and got one tank spilling all its juice over my desk. Cleaned it and put them all away. Using my Smok X8 and iJust 3 until I have patience for the tanks again.
> 
> ...



hi there, hope all is ok, nice to see you back !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/7/18)

Welcome back @Braki, I've missed your posts

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (25/7/18)

hello
bly om te hoor jys ok
we have a vape meet the 25 August if you would like to join us

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (25/7/18)

Welcome back @Braki. We missed you. All the best with the health issues.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (25/7/18)

Welcome back @Braki!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (25/7/18)

Hi @Braki

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/7/18)

Welcome back @Braki . Missed your posts. Best of luck with the health issues.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/7/18)

Welcome back @Braki

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (25/7/18)

Braki said:


> So... I went AWOL. Been a tough few months and had to struggle with some health issues, which is still ongoing. Life has thrown me with a six badly.



Hey @Braki - welcome back. Hope you are well on your way to recovery 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/7/18)

Welcome back @Braki , wishes for a speedy and full recovery, you and your posts were missed here on the forum!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/7/18)

@Braki



Don't stress about building etc. - just relax and enjoy your vape! We'll make a plan to get together soon - maybe I'll come through for a braai

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

